# Big Question: Should I sell my XBOX one because of Play Anywhere?



## Randy_Marsh (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I've been thinking about it for days now. To put my question more precisely: if a guy is having gaming pc and Xbox one, is it the right time to sell it off?
I bought xbox one almost 8-9 months ago as I wanted to play the Halo series, GOW and other platform exclusives. It was all nice until the Microsoft "Play Anywhere" came in, due to which I hardly see any reason to own it anymore.

1) Thanks to Play Anywhere feature, all the big titles housed under Microsoft brand will be available on Windows 10 system, going forward. Newer titles like Halo wars 2, GOW 4, Forza Horizon 3 etc. already adheres to it. And everybody knows PC performs much better than consoles. Some experts even think that its a very nice strategy for Microsoft business model. Source: How Microsoft removed the need to buy an Xbox One (while still coming out ahead) - Polygo 

2) The cost of such devices falls down with time. I really don't want to keep it for longer, only to discard it later. I am not sure if Xbox one is going to be useful in near future. Plus the xbox scorpio will surely make it dirt cheap. At this time however, the unit can be sold for good price.

Do let me know your thoughts.
PS: I am planning to buy PS4 slim very soon.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 18, 2017)

Sell it. I don't see any reason to own it. I for one think that Xbone is worst console that you can own.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 18, 2017)

Isn't PlayAnywhere streamed from Xbox to PC?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 18, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 19, 2017)

Better to ditch it for PS4. Atleast those exclusives can't be played anywhere. Takes away the console's charm. 
I'm getting the slim next month.


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 19, 2017)

I remember reading somewhere that ms might quit the console business and discontinue their production of xbox consoles in the foreseeable future as their xbox division is reportedly not generating as much revenue for them as they had originally imagined.Also their recent spate of activities such as releasing many of their console exclusives on pc,starting the play anywhere program(thereby rendering the console redundant)serves as an indication that those rumours might in fact be true afterall.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 19, 2017)

Yeah sell it.





			
				 quicky008 said:
			
		

> I remember reading somewhere that ms might quit the console business


 hmm in some kind of dream?


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Mar 20, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> Isn't PlayAnywhere streamed from Xbox to PC?



You can stream games from Xbox to your PC, if your Xbox and PC are connected to the same network. But that is just streaming feature.

The "Play Anywhere" thing is different, where Microsoft published titles will be released on Xbox and PC, both (Halo, Gears of War, Forza etc.) You need to buy the game only once, and it would be available on both. The savegames are synced to cloud, so you can end playing on xbox at some level and resume from the same location on PC, which is awesome.

I think I should slowly start selling xbox stuff off. Today I've sold some xbox physical games, and going to receive PS4 PRO by 8 PM today  Yes, I finally decided to get Pro instead of slim.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Mar 27, 2017)

Ok, I have PS4 Pro now and I've decided to sell off my xbox one. Its a 500GB model, how much do you think should I get for that? The online selling website cashify is quoting 10k for it. Its still under warranty (bought in July last year) and I was hoping to get around 15k by selling it on olx.


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 6, 2017)

thetechfreak said:


> Yeah sell it. hmm in some kind of dream?


take a look at this,my insolent young friend:

Microsoft Set To Leave The Console Hardware Market, Says Analyst DFC &laquo;  GamingBolt.com: Video Game News, Reviews, Previews and Blo


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2017)

[MENTION=273753]Vineet Sharma[/MENTION]: How much for PS4 PRO ? are u gonna game at 4K resolution ?


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Apr 6, 2017)

[MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION] Bought it for full price @ Rs. 38990/- I don't think its possible to get discount on it as of now, because of its low supply in the market and "latest & greatest" tag. Currently I have 1080p 24" monitor only, but thinking of buying a 4K display this year, so I went ahead with the Pro model.

BTW I forgot to mention here that I finally sold my xbox one, last week, for 15k @ olx.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 2, 2017)

^^ You got ripped off IMO.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 5, 2017)

^^ because of PRO? How?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 5, 2017)

^^ Couldn've had a higher price IMO. 15k just feels less personally.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 8, 2017)

^ I also thought the same at first, but it was really hard to get anything beyond that. Also, the price would go more down in near future due to release of scorpio, so I thought of going ahead with the decision.


----------

